# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Homepage aus einem benachbarten Bundesland

## Harald_1933

Beim Herumstöbern eben entdeckt. Eine sehenswerte Aufmachung. Dies ist aber meine durchaus subjektive Meinung. Bitte, *hier* anklicken.

*"Um Neid ist keiner zu beneiden"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Harald,




> *Homepage aus einem benachbarten Bundesland*
> Beim Herumstöbern eben entdeckt. Eine sehenswerte Aufmachung. Dies ist aber meine durchaus subjektive Meinung. Bitte, *hier*anklicken.


danke für den Hinweis! Bin schon mal draufgestoßen, als ich die Quelle für die Mannesansprache mit den PS gesucht habe. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich eine Karrikatur aus der Medical Tribune (?) oder ähnlich an meinem Praxisbrett aushängen. Einige Frauen haben sich dann doch danach erkundigt.
Meine männlichen Patienten habe ich meist anläßlich des alljährlichen Kontaktes immer mehr oder weniger überfallen und 
die Vorsorge durchgeführt (ich weiß, da regt sich jetzt schon wieder Widerstand). Aber in einer so ländlichen Stadt wie München, da ging das vor einiger Zeit noch recht gut.

Vielleicht könnten die Saarbrücker recherieren und die zum Spruch gehörige Karrikatur finden (war so in der Art des HB-Männchens).

Leider funktionieren auf meinem IPad die Links der BPS Saarbrücken nicht. Insgesamt eine gute Aufmachung.

Winfried

----------


## dillinger

JA, So wird PK-Vorsorge schmackhaft gemacht, cheers

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Harald_1933

> Vielleicht könnten die Saarbrücker recherieren und die zum Spruch gehörige Karrikatur finden (war so in der Art des HB-Männchens).


Weil heute Sonntag ist, habe ich zumindest das HB-Männchen mal aus der Versenkung geholt. Nachfolgend zunächst eine Variante um die damals berühmte Zigarette und danach einfach nur Spaß um die Figur des Männchens.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfMj8vY73_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=g5rnoI9lgC8

*"Der Idealismus wächst mit der Entfernung vom Problem"
*(John Gaisworthy)

----------


## liebom

Mir gefällt die Seite auch gut, definitiv mit sehr viel Mühe gemacht, scheint mir sehr informativ zu sein. An das HB-Männchen kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern, danke für die beiden Links.

----------


## gunssy

Sieht wirklich gut aus die Seite, toll, dass es soetwas gibt, die Seite ist wirklich gut gemacht. Auch die Videos sind ansprechend, trifft die Thematik sehr gut. Sehr informative Seite, eine seh gute Idee .

----------


## premme

Hallo,
habe mir die Seite angesehen, und auch abgespeichert.
Warum ?
Weil sie toll aufgemacht ist, und auch optisch anspricht.
Werde sie bestimmt auch mal nutzen.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------

